# BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2008)

Die OFCOM hat der BBC wegen irreführender Gewinnspiele eine Strafe von umgerechnet über 500.000 Euro aufgebrummt. 
Die deutsche Landesmedienanstalt dagegen... :stumm:
AFP: BBC wegen manipulierter Gewinnspiele zu Geldstrafe verurteilt


> Wegen Tricksereien bei Telefongewinnspielen in Fernseh- und Rundfunksendungen ist die britische BBC zu einer Geldstrafe von umgerechnet rund 507.000 Euro verurteilt worden. In insgesamt acht Sendungen sei zum Anrufen aufgefordert worden, obwohl keine Chance auf einen Gewinn bestanden habe, urteilte die Medienkontrollbehörde Ofcom am Mittwoch.





> In den vergangenen Monaten waren britische Rundfunksender wiederholt von der Ofcom für Unregelmäßigkeiten bei Gewinnspielen bestraft worden. Im Mai musste der Fernsehsender ITV die Rekordstrafe von 5,7 Millionen Pfund zahlen, weil die Ergebnisse von Anrufspielen manipuliert worden waren.


Im Gegensatz zur allgemeinen Medienlandschaft wird das Thema hier ja bereits länger beobachtet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/52070-itv-plc-fined-5-675-000-a.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/48938-uk-79-der-call-in-user-misstrauen-den-spielen.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/48944-uk-the-rise-and-fall-of-call-in.html

In Deutschland werden Unregelmäßigkeiten doch nur von grünen Gnomen erörtert, wenn denen nicht gerade :stumm: und die zuständigen (Aufsichts-)Behörden tun ja nur :stumm:


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt*

Wehe, Du sagst jetzt hier was gegen hochinnovative Unternehmen aus dem Bereich der neuen Medien, die mit kreativen neuen Marketing-Ideen den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland sichern helfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wehe, Du sagst jetzt hier was gegen hochinnovative Unternehmen


Das trau ich mich glatt, aber auf Englisch:

_It seems hard to suggest that the world would be a worse place if we did not have premium rate telephone numbers._(Mark Lazarowicz, schottischer Parlamentarier, im britischen Unterhaus)

In UK wird von Verbraucherschutzexperten die Arbeit der dortigen Regulierer sehr kritisch gesehen und als Feigenblatt bezeichnet, obwohl dort
1. betrügerische Firmen und ihre Praktiken öffentlich gemacht werden
2. regelmässig Strafen verhängt werden
3. Darüber regelmäßig in den Medien berichtet wird
4. Stellungnahmen der Verantwortlichen mit Namensnennung öffentlich abrufbar sind
5. im Parlament Klartext geredet wird ("Wie in Gottes Namen kann es sein, dass Firma XY überhaupt noch Mehrwertnummern zugeteilt bekommt")

Man schaue mal, wie es mit den Punkten 1-5 in Deutschland aussieht und dann kann man sich grübelnd zurück ziehen und ein Wort suchen, das einen Verbraucherschutz treffend umschreibt, gegen den das britische "Feigenblatt" wie ein Zarenmantel wirkt. Ich bevorzuge das Wort "Wattestäbchen", obwohl ein Wattestäbchen z.B. mehr Dreck aus meinem Ohr holt als die Bundesnetzagentur vom Markt kriegt


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt*



			
				Lazarowicz schrieb:
			
		

> It seems hard to suggest...



Aus dem Bundeswirtschaftsministerium würde so ein Satz anders lauten:

"Die 0900-Mehrwertindustrie ist ein Beispiel für die Innovationskraft deutscher Unternehmen im Bereich der modernen Telekommunikation und ein Garant für die Stärkung des Wirtschaftsstandorts Deutschland, und bla...
...*ach, mei, wos sog i. Los, kimmst, gemma essen. Du zohlst."








 *rylps* *borps*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt*

Nuja, viel anders hat ja das DTI (~BMWi) in UK auch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: BBC wegen Gewinnspielen zu 500.000 Euro Strafe verurteilt*

Aber in Deutschland schaffen es die Medien, diesen öffentlich verlautbarten, stereotyp wiederholten neoliberalen Stuss täglich 1:1 zu übernehmen, und uns das als unumstößliche Wahrheiten und als Evangelium der Wirtschaftspolitik zu verkaufen.
Überall sonst wird man dafür geteert und gefedert.


----------

